# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Çfarë emrash mbani në chat?

## AuGuSt_

*Mund te njihem me antaret e forumit dhe cfare nick name mbajne ne albasoul.com meqe kam kohe qe nuk futem ne chat dhe ne forum dhe me duket vetja i huaj nese me mban mend njeri shpresoj te me kujtoj dhe te me beje te ndihem si me pare ne forum.

Me respekt AuGuSt*

----------


## xfiles

hall te madh paske  :ngerdheshje: ,
po mjafton te jesh aktiv per nje muaj dhe fillon e njihesh me te gjithe ata qe jane aktive.

----------


## ABSOLUTE

PARAMENDOJE XFILEX, cfar halle kane njerezit, kan filluar edhe virtualisht te ndihen te vetmuar...
o August, moms e mer personalisht, por bona pak hajgare, dhe pajtohem me refgerincat exfiles.... ose ma mewrr mendja qe me mire eshte fillo dhe krihjo shoqeri te re, sepse eshte me interesant..
tung tashti...
shendet

----------


## Avduli

Pershendetje   AuGuSt ,
Une hy me   hermes

----------


## Clauss

emri im ne chat eshte "du_2_cuca_te_martume". shpresoj te flasim ndonjehere, te njihemi me mire duke diskutuar shqetesimet tona ne fushat e numerollogjise, linguistikes dhe marteses

----------


## AuGuSt_

> Pershendetje   AuGuSt ,
> Une hy me   hermes


Respekte Hermes lol se me bo me qesh tani ne 5 te mjesit me ket emer Avduli  :arushi:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Un ai qe kam posht WALCHIRIA esht po ehe sfutem me ne chat , po me deshe ne forum me gjen ... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## selina_21

> *Mund te njihem me antaret e forumit dhe cfare nick name mbajne ne albasoul.com meqe kam kohe qe nuk futem ne chat dhe ne forum dhe me duket vetja i huaj nese me mban mend njeri shpresoj te me kujtoj dhe te me beje te ndihem si me pare ne forum.
> 
> Me respekt AuGuSt*




lol
Une se njof chatin anymore.
kam kohe qe e kam lene AC.



PS :e mira/e keqja:        Mire do ishte ta lije ene tie.
Perqafime hon.

----------


## alda09

cATOJ ME EMRIN SIKLETE

----------


## Apollyon

Pse nuk thu ti se i paske marr cunat ne qafe.. lol

----------


## [Perla]

Interesante kjo , pasi ndodh qe ne forum te mbahen nick te ndryshem nga ai i chatit.

Une jam @Perla dhe nqs te duhet ndihme me kontakto .

Prsh.

----------


## INFINITY©

Une kam pasur nja 20 nicks se varej nga stina, moti, orari kur futesha, isha me nerva apo ne qejf, etj......etj......etj.......... :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje:  (joking)

Une ne fillim kam qene me DEA_usa, pastaj me _SeRiNa_, por tani me asnje  :buzeqeshje: 

Ciao

----------


## ThE_DaRk_NiGhT

*Une kam 4 nik
Por vetem nje mbaj nime [_Elbasanlli_] se kete ThE_DaRk_NiGhT e hoqa se ne elbasanlli kam ja nje muaj me shume te rregjistrum*

----------


## elsaa

une kam nickun guest ( numri prapa si ti qelloje ) , mund te me kontaktosh ne pv . Jo ktu po ne chat .lol

----------


## RaPSouL

Pershendetje August.

Niku im ketu ne forum perputhet me nikun qe mbaj ne chat andaj RaPSouL ketu dhe RaPSouL ne chat me ke!


Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## milanistja_el

Vetem per nick chati mos me pyesni se çdo dite nderroj nga 10 nicke. Nicku zyrtar eshte sy_kaltra
pastaj nicket qe perdor me shpesh jane: e_thpiful_ne_kulm; ushtarja_panjohur, LoCa_El, elba_girl, milanistja_el, kot, upsssss, ncncnc, elbasanllie_bab, e_melxitul etj etj etj etj etj se s'me kujtohen.

Per çdo sqarim me kontaktoni ne pv, po qe mbyll slapsin i here se ju hap deren  :perqeshje:

----------


## AlbaneZ

Same in chat and same here.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Une nuk futem fare ne chat po dy-tre here qe jam futur ose AssAssIN666 ose MorDor...

----------


## *suada*

Si ne  chat ne forum kam po te njejtin qe kam ketu. Ka nja dy jave qe hyj edhe me nick   <hirushe> . Nuk mbaj mend si me erdhi ky frymezim  per nick hirushe  :perqeshje:

----------


## Sulmues

Futbollisti_  




.

----------

